# Kinda Fonda Honda(s)



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I can't be the only one with a garage full of HONDAs! !

Besides the Honda Generator - we have:

2006 Honda CRV (DW's)
2007 Honda CRV (mine)
2008 Honda Gold Wing Trike
Honda Lawnmower (two)
Honda Odyssey (Daughter's not in our garage)
Handsome son has a Mazda - where did he come from?

I am not addicted to Hondas - I CAN stop whenever I want.

How many Hondas are in your garage?


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

TWO here. One 2006 Civic LX and one 2001 CR-V LX 2wd. I purchased the CR-V last year and have put 11k trouble free miles on it. I love it so much I want to sell it and upgrade/replace it with a 2005 2nd generation CR-V EX. In the present economic state the country is in, I think Honda and like quality vehicles/products will start to rule even more. PCM


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Just one, 2005 Accord EX-L leather about 40K miles. Last Honda got 160K without brake pads or anything before I traded it. This is why I tow with a Toyota.


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

None.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

7 of them in my garage. 3 dirtbikes, 2 three wheelers, 1 lawnmower and 1 generator.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

One 1972 Honda Trail 70....CLASSIC!! Yep, I had it since then...new from the dealer.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Well... My mom is named Fonda, but I have no Hondas... lol Maybe that counts?

Carey


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

DD had a Honda Prelude, we have a Honda eu2000i generator, and I have an '83 Honda C70 Passport!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

2 Honda 2000's with parallel cables. I did have a Fondu over the holidays though...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dub said:


> Just one, 2005 Accord EX-L leather about 40K miles. Last Honda got 160K without brake pads or anything before I traded it. This is why I tow with a Toyota.


I have to say this makes no sense. Honda quality does not mean Toyota quality. Not that Toyota can't have quality, it just does not equate to it.

As for my own Honda's

77 Civic - Sold it to buy the Prelude
82 Prelude - Owned since day one
94 Civic - also first and only owner
03 Pilot - DW's car

Also own a Honda powered lawn mower and pressure washer but can't drive them.

Also own the MegaCab - Nothing else on the road compares to the room in this monster, oh it can tow really well to.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

2003 Honda Civic with nearly 98,000 miles
sold 2005 Honda mini-van to buy Ford Expedition to tow pop-up camper (ruined brakes on van towing trailer under the weight limit)
Honda lawnmower

Wish I had a Honda generator


----------



## armstrong (Apr 20, 2008)

dunn4 said:


> 2003 Honda Civic with nearly 98,000 miles
> sold 2005 Honda mini-van to buy Ford Expedition to tow pop-up camper (ruined brakes on van towing trailer under the weight limit)
> Honda lawnmower
> 
> Wish I had a Honda generator


My Honda.....


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Just one, 2005 Accord EX-L leather about 40K miles. Last Honda got 160K without brake pads or anything before I traded it. This is why I tow with a Toyota.


I have to say this makes no sense. Honda quality does not mean Toyota quality. Not that Toyota can't have quality, it just does not equate to it.

[/quote]

It does when Toyota has a reputation for the highest quality and reliability in the industry and together they call Honda and Toyota the Reliable 2. For me it's gonna be Honda for cars or vans and Toyota for trucks and SUVs. Also the Ridgeline really isn't a truck...my Tacoma had more towing capacity than the ridgeline!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I have one. A 2008 Accord EX-L V-6. I love this car. First car I ever went out and bought all by myself. Test drove, negotiated, etc...--no DH with me. It's all mine and I couldn't be happier. Which is a good thing because Honda's ain't cheap anymore so it's gotta last for a good long time. I tell you though, they sure have changed. It's really roomy inside and comfortable. And with 268 HP, it gets up and goes when I need it.

Kelly


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Zero. That's why I tow with a Chevy.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I had a VFR 750 interceptor and it pulled great wheelies and 150mph+ but I need to pull an Outback so I'm sticken with my American GMC. ---Mike


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh wait, I forgot I own an 85' Big Red 250cc Threewheeler....haven't drove it in years, sitting at my dad's house in a shed...front tire is flat. Someday I'll fix it back up. Used to have a matching 4 wheeler and had a VTR 250CC sportbike that's long gone, was a great learner bike.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Dub said:


> Oh wait, I forgot I own an 85' Big Red 250cc Threewheeler....haven't drove it in years, sitting at my dad's house in a shed...front tire is flat. Someday I'll fix it back up. Used to have a matching 4 wheeler and had a VTR 250CC sportbike that's long gone, was a great learner bike.


We have an 84 and 85 big red and love them. Probably a 100,000 miles on them.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I would have said none, but then I found that Civic in the front grill of my Super Duty!









Ok, sorry, couldn't resist it.....









I have enormous respect for Honda as an engineering company. They do anything and everything. IMO, they are the closest equivalent to Google in the Transportation industry. However, I don't live in Japan, and therefore will have to find engineering work elsewhere. (Don't cry for me, I wouldn't be able to haul a 35' 5'er if I lived in Japan either....







)


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

We have a 2009 CRV, a new small garden tiller, a 30 year old garden tiller and 2 new 2000EUi Generators.

I have one thing to say to everyone about Honda, BUY THEM!! BUY LOT's OF THEM, PLEASE!!! Theresa and I both work for a large Honda supplier here in Ohio, so by all means BUY HONDA!!!


----------



## KurtR (May 8, 2004)

I have had !!
3 Accords
3 Civics
2 Preludes
1 Pilot
1 CRV
1 riding mower
1 push mower
1 string trimmer
1 generator
2 snowblowers
2 dirt bikes
2 3wheelers

I win!!! Honda tech. by trade!!!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

KurtR said:


> I have had !!
> 3 Accords
> 3 Civics
> 2 Preludes
> ...


Ok you win. But why so many cars?


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

One 82 Honda Big Red 200es.


----------



## 508Kevinp (Sep 21, 2008)

Two:

'08 Civic
Generator


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Zero in the garage, one lawnmower in the shed. Just can't bring myself to buy a Foreign car but they do make nice cars and things.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

None, not even my lawnmower... it has a B&G engine...my weedwacker is a John Deere.

Thor


----------

